# droopy eyes



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Επειδή έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου, έχουμε κάποια λέξη γι' αυτά;


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Τα βλέφαρα βαριά,
τα μάτια της κρεμάσαν,
σακούλιασαν κι αυτά
και ποιοι να τα ματιάσαν;





Εμ, τι περιμένετε από τον πρώτο καφέ;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 20, 2010)

Βλεφαρόπτωση ή ...αφόρητη νύστα βλέπουμε στην εικόνα; 

(όχι του Ντρούπι, Δαιμάνιε, την άλλη! )


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2010)

Μήπως να τα λέγαμε "νυσταγμένα";


----------



## CaptainPicard (Dec 20, 2010)

Το βλέμμα της αγελάδας;


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως να τα λέγαμε "νυσταγμένα";


 
Με τα φώτα μάτια νυσταγμένα και βαριά,
τριγυρνάνε οι Παρίσες στη Νιουγιόρκη...;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

CaptainPicard said:


> Το βλέμμα της αγελάδας;


 
Καλό. 
Και κάτι απαστράπτον, πιο ταιριαστό με την γκλαμουριά της ξανθιάς:
Το σπινθηροβόλο βλέμμα του βοδιού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Καμιά φορά είναι τα _μόνιμα θλιμμένα μάτια_ (επειδή γέρνουν προς τα κάτω, είναι σακουλιασμένα, παρουσιάζουν βλεφαρόπτωση και όλα τα άλλα που είπατε).


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως να τα λέγαμε "νυσταγμένα";


 
Και _νυσταλέα_, που όπως λέει και το ΛΚΝ, είναι σχεδόν μόνιμα νυσταγμένα.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 20, 2010)

Στην ....καθομιλουμένη λέμε ότι το βλέμμα γκαϊντίζει. Π.χ. η Βάσω Παπανδρέου έχει βλέμμα γκαϊντό.


----------



## StellaP (Dec 20, 2010)

Πάντως λέγονται και μάτια γλαρά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα _γλαρά μάτια_ και το _γλαρό βλέμμα_. Δεν ξέρεις πώς το χρησιμοποιεί ο χρήστης (κάτι σαν το _ευάριθμος_). Με τη σημασία του ΛΚΝ;

γλαρός -ή -ό [γlarós] E1 : (λογοτ.) κυρίως για μάτια που είναι υγρά και λαμπερά, ηδυπαθή και ονειροπόλα. [αρχ. ἱλαρός `χαρούμενος΄ με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων. (ανάπτ. [γ] για διευκόλυνση της άρθρ. κατά τη συμπροφ. με το άρθρο στην αιτ. τον λαρό: [ton-l > toŋgl > γl], πρβ. γλάρος)] ​
Ή σαν συνώνυμο του _γλαρωμένος_, δηλαδή κοιμισμένος, νυσταλέος;


----------



## StellaP (Dec 20, 2010)

Μάλλον το βλέμμα της κυρίας στην φωτογραφία που μας δείχνει η Αλεξάνδρα είναι ηδυπαθές και όχι γλαρωμένο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2010)

Μπα, η Πάρις μάλλον έχει _lazy eye_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2010)

Από τη Βίκι



> While the colloquialism "lazy eye" is frequently used to refer to amblyopia, the term is inaccurate because there is no "laziness" of either the eye or the amblyope involved in the condition. *"Lazy brain"* is a more accurate term to describe amblyopia.


Χμ...


----------

